

Photos of Steve Jobs and Silicon Valley’s Early Days (2012) - hepha1979
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2012/09/unpublished-photos-of-steve-jobs-and-silicon-valleys-early-days?cid=co14564604

======
thoughtexps
Interesting.

